# Official: Mojave Thread



## Cheryl (Nov 17, 2018)

Post your comments or issues here.


----------



## AHB (Feb 8, 2019)

Recently I read an article on the interesting work being done by a character that goes by the name DOSDUDE1.
The person in the spotlight has provided a way for old systems, which Apple will not let, upgrade to Sierra, High Sierra, or Mojave and stay up to date a little longer with their investments.

I tried it out on my 2011 17" MacBook Pro, unfortunately that system has an AMD graphics chipset that is not compatible with Metal?  As a result, the dedicated graphics has to be deactivated, which means no 4k monitor anymore.  So I've gone back to High Sierra with that unit.

However with my 2011 Mac Mini I am running Mojave, and of course there are older models that can also run Mojave, sometimes with a few restrictions, of course, which may not be an issue for your particular use of OS X.

For those interested, the web site is http://dosdude1.com.  Then click on the "My Software" link in the blue bar.


----------



## stannoone (Feb 9, 2019)

Dear Fellow Mac Users!

I am writing to You to ask for Your kind help with an issue that I think might concern OS Mojave.

Basically, the "Pictures" folder from "Documents" has disappeared. Neither is it there when I open "Documents", nor can it be found through Finder or a Command+Space search. Although I have not opened the "Pictures" folder directly for a while (only through searches), I suspect that the disappearance of the folder might be linked to a recent system update.

And as a result, all my screenshots of three years have been lost.
I am film critic and a dedicated fan, and I am using screenshots for my work on a daily basis as reference material, so this really hurts.

If You have encountered the same problem, or have any ideas about what might have happened to the folder and in what way I could retrieve it (or the screenshots it contained), I would be very grateful for Your help on this matter.

(This is my first time posting, and I hope I am posting in the right place. If not, please, be so kind as to help me redirect my post. Thank you!)


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 9, 2019)

First, you should have a back up of your drive or at least your home folder. Second, look in Home for the Pictures folder.


----------



## stannoone (Feb 9, 2019)

Cheryl said:


> First, you should have a back up of your drive or at least your home folder. Second, look in Home for the Pictures folder.



Dear Cheryl!

Thank You so much for Your quick help!

I did not know about the Home route, so far I had only used the Documents folder and Finder/Command searches to reach the Pictures folder.
I have found the Pictures folder in Home, and I will remember this trick.

You are right, thank you. Money is tight right now, but generally, yes, I think it is a smart decision to back up your data.
I am glad I have escaped the loss of my screenshots this time around. I am also glad that I have come across Your forum.

Thank You very much!


----------



## AHB (Feb 9, 2019)

If you right click on your Pictures folder and select Make Alias from the drop down menu, you can then drag the newly created alias icon anywhere you like to be able to access your Pictures.  Once you move that alias out of the Home folder, you can rename it to Pictures if you don't care for the "Pictures alias" title.


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 9, 2019)

Back up - all you need is an external usb drive (not expensive) and use Time Machine which is included in your OS.


----------



## deke (Mar 14, 2019)

I'm old, I have had sooo many Mac and I have updated OS's sooo many times and I am just not excited at all about another clean install - this one from from Sierra to Mojave. I have soooo many applications (lots of music stuff and more) and I'm going to try a "non clean" update just to see what happens. Of course, I back up everything like a maniac (Carbon Copy Cloner user for years) and can easily redo this if I need to, but does anyone have advice or tips? Perhaps good utilities to run after the update? Anyone else foolish enough to try this or is it not as risky as I might think? Is there some kind of "hybrid" approach I might take? I feel stupid for asking, but is there an easier way to "migrate" applications from a backup to clean install instead of installing from scratch? I never used Time Machine, but have plenty of extra drives to use it if it will help.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 14, 2019)

Do not feel stupid for asking questions. Every so often a new recommendation is handed down with a new OS. Lately it is hard to keep up with it all. Just when you think you have things settled and running smoothly - here comes a new update. 

Here's some articles that should help you with the upgrade: 

MacWorld

iMore

Apple


There is one app that will help you find those files and apps that no longer belong on your drive EtreChek


----------



## deke (Mar 15, 2019)

I did the standard app store upgrade and everything works fine.


----------



## deke (Mar 20, 2019)

Short of a new drive or computer, I will never clean install again! I did have one small problem with Mojave - it took like ten clicks or space bars to wake up from sleep. Low and behold this advice from an Apple forum actually worked. Reset SCM and PRAM. Which one did it? I have no idea, but this may be the first time I ever received useful advice from the apple forum: https://discussions.apple.com/thread/250007076


----------



## deke (Apr 20, 2019)

After the last upgrade to 10.14.4 I am getting some odd crashes. Logic Pro X, Ableton Live when launched have crashed a few times. Today Finder crashed after boot up. This is not fun. Short of repairing permissions and the usual, any ideas?


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 20, 2019)

How did you do the last update? 

Do a Recovery restart. Restart the computer and immediately hold down the Command & R keys. Hold down those keys until you see the Apple logo. Once restarted, you should see a desktop with an OS X menu and a MacOS X Utilities window. You want to run Disk Utility. 

You may need to reinstall 14.4 - You can do this via internet while in Recovery. Or download the combo update from here: 
https://support.apple.com/kb/DL1996?viewlocale=en_US&locale=en_US

Have you checked to make sure your apps can run on Mojave and you updated them?


----------



## marinho94 (Jun 22, 2019)

My computer fans are running high and the computer is getting hot. Can someone help me out and identify what this is? Malware analysis doesn't seem to identify this? When I kill these processes by force quitting them, the fans slow down again. Please help!


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 22, 2019)

What processes are you force quitting? What is running when this happens?


----------



## marinho94 (Jun 22, 2019)

Cheryl said:


> What processes are you force quitting? What is running when this happens?



I am force quitting both of these because they take too much of CPU and randomly heat up my Mac. Nothing is running, no apps...


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 22, 2019)

Random, really strange names on those two processes!
I have seen similar before, and are probably part of bitcoin mining software (probably installed with something else that you downloaded recently)
Before you quit those processes through your Activity Monitor, choose the info window, then "Open Files and Ports" should give you a location for the files so you can delete them from your system. This is also a good time to run a scan of your system using a useful malware tool such as Malwarebytes for Mac - free to download and use. (After 30 days, Malwarebytes reverts to a free version if you choose to not purchase it)


----------



## Atomic.Fusion (Jun 22, 2019)

Did you ever figure out what had happened?  The thought came to me that you accidentally hid it or dragged it to an obscure location.





stannoone said:


> Dear Fellow Mac Users!
> 
> I am writing to You to ask for Your kind help with an issue that I think might concern OS Mojave.
> 
> Basically, the "Pictures" folder from "Documents" has disappeared.


----------



## marinho94 (Jun 22, 2019)

DeltaMac said:


> Random, really strange names on those two processes!
> I have seen similar before, and are probably part of bitcoin mining software (probably installed with something else that you downloaded recently)
> Before you quit those processes through your Activity Monitor, choose the info window, then "Open Files and Ports" should give you a location for the files so you can delete them from your system. This is also a good time to run a scan of your system using a useful malware tool such as Malwarebytes for Mac - free to download and use. (After 30 days, Malwarebytes reverts to a free version if you choose to not purchase it)



Boom!


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 22, 2019)

Good find! 
Did you read the associated blog about that software? Looks like a very recent threat...








						OSX.BirdMiner | Malwarebytes Labs
					

OSX.BirdMiner is Malwarebytes' detection name for a cryptominer that runs in a Linux emulator on macOS systems.




					blog.malwarebytes.com
				



says that Birdminer app might come with a download for a cracked version of Ableton Live 10. (Does that sound familiar?  )
Sometimes - "free" downloads - there's free "gifts" included ...


----------



## marinho94 (Jun 22, 2019)

DeltaMac said:


> Good find!
> Did you read the associated blog about that software? Looks like a very recent threat...
> 
> 
> ...




Yes!! I did download ableton live 10 cracked version and since then I guess my computer has been running weird! but now after purchasing an official ableton license + delete the malware with malwarebytes, my fans no longer are going crazy! Woohoo! Success! This forum rocks <3


----------



## derekjohnston (Jan 13, 2020)

Just updated to Mojave 10.14.6 on a Late 2012 Mac Mini.   I'm unable to locate the underscan slider.  
System Preferences/Desktop is traditionally where I have gone to look but it's not there.   I have a ViewSonic VX2753MH-LED and pressing the option key lights up the "Detect Displays" button on the lower right and it correctly identifies the monitor as VX2753.   If I choose "scaled" under Resoultion, I'm given a dropdown with four choices and it correctly identifies mine as 1080p.   Changing to the other settings doesn't help.
Can anyone help me adjust underscan so that my Menu Bar can be seen?

Derek


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 14, 2020)

If you hold the Option key while clicking the "Scaled" button, you will see other resolution choices appear.
(I don't know how to turn on the overscan setting, if it is not already showing)


----------



## derekjohnston (Jan 16, 2020)

I hadn't realized that but you are correct.   It does present additional resolutions.   I have stepped through each one and none provide a solution.
640 X 480 does finally reveal the menu bar along the top but it obviously is at an unacceptable resolution.   My 1080p monitor should be able to be adjusted to display all of the active window.   Using 1080p now I lose about 10% of all borders.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 16, 2020)

Which video connection are you using on your Viewsonic?
I assume that you have been using HDMI, but have you tried switching to the VGA? (That might make the difference to show the overscan option)


----------



## derekjohnston (Jan 18, 2020)

DeltaMac said:


> Which video connection are you using on your Viewsonic?
> I assume that you have been using HDMI, but have you tried switching to the VGA? (That might make the difference to show the overscan option)


You're correct.   I have been using HDMI.   I will try VGA when I get home this evening.


----------



## b_paris (Apr 17, 2020)

Cheryl said:


> Post your comments or issues here.


Quite a while back I used a Terminal code I believe that came from this site that allowed me to type in and run a command that turned off my OS software updates that kept telling me to update to Catalina. Now I am trying to update to Catalina but keep getting the alert that my Mojave is updated to the highest version. Is there a Terminal command you or this forum has available that I can type in to turn that back on? I believe that is my problem since I cannot load and update to the current version of 10.14.5. I am on a 2017 iMac so I know this is capable of running the system. Thank you for any help.


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 17, 2020)

You most likely got the command from MacReports and they do give instructions to undo it. 

Check here:  

https://macreports.com/how-to-turn-off-catalina-update-notifications-prompts-badges/


----------



## SGilbert (Apr 17, 2020)

1) Can't you just go to Apple or the Apple store to download Catalina?

2) FWIW, I still have not updated due to a few 32 bit apps I do not want to loose. For awhile I was irritated that bright red 1 was in my dock where my System Preferences alias is.  A week or so ago, it finally just disappeared.  Irritation solved!


----------



## sunilbhaiya72 (Sep 20, 2020)

I tried it out on my 2011 17" MacBook Pro, unfortunately that system has an AMD graphics chipset that is not compatible with Metal? As a result, the dedicated graphics has to be deactivated, which means no 4k monitor anymore. So I've gone back to High Sierra with that unit. .


----------



## garmp (Feb 9, 2021)

I upgraded my iMac from Mojave to Big Sur. Couldn't stand it. lost some great apps, 16 bit etc, and just a host of other dislikes. Reinstalled from my back up (Mojave) and kept getting  the dialog box, Incompatible Disk, this disk uses features that are not supported on this version of Mac OS.
One hint to correct this was to reformat drive to extended journal. Did all again with the reformat, etc. Now when I start/restart I must first enter a drive password, wait then enter the computer password. Where did this come from and how do I get rid of it?
thanks


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 9, 2021)

"drive password" probably means that you turned on File Vault in the process of doing everything else.
Check in your System Preferences, then the Security & Privacy pane - File Vault tab.
"File Vault turned ON" means that you have an encrypted drive. You have to unlock the drive to get access to the drive. That would be why it needs that password first.
If you don't want File Vault (and don't care about that extra layer of security), then turn File Vault off.


----------



## garmp (Feb 10, 2021)

That did it. Thanks!


----------

